# Just been bitten by neighbours dog



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

It's not a bad bite but am off the drs anyway to get it checked as it broke the skin. 

Can anyone give me some information on who to report this to? It's tried to bite me on several occasions and I've warned the owner before, but today it lunged at my calf.

Am furious.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what was it / you doing? how did it get close enough to you ... ie were you in its property or yours or in the street etc?


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty sure it would be the police. As freeky geeky said what were the circustances? What was the owners reaction last time and this? 
you will probably get a tetanus if you havent had one in either 5 or 10 years (cant remember which). Hope you are ok


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Police are the ones to contact if you know it couldn't be conceived as your fault in any way.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I was walking home from work (I've come home ill) and I walked past it in the street. I deserved that right? It usually can't get me cos of my ankle boots but it lunged and grabbed my calf. There was a child holding it on a lead (its rarely on a lead, it usually follows me up the street trying bite me) and then the woman came out and had the cheek to ask me what I had done to make it bite me. I've warned her more than once about it.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Is the dog ok?


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Yeah where was the dog when it bit you? Their garden? The street? If it was their garden is it private property, council? Etc? The police would be the people to report it to depending on where the dog was when it bit you.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Yep police. Chances are they are looking at failing to keep the dog under control a kid shouldn't be walking a dog that bites.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

bampoisongirl said:


> I was walking home from work (I've come home ill) and I walked past it in the street. I deserved that right? It usually can't get me cos of my ankle boots but it lunged and grabbed my calf. There was a child holding it on a lead (its rarely on a lead, it usually follows me up the street trying bite me) and then the woman came out and had the cheek to ask me what I had done to make it bite me. I've warned her more than once about it.





feorag said:


> Police are the ones to contact if you know it couldn't be conceived as your fault in any way.


Sorry, Serious answer. agree call Police if it wasn't your fault.

How big is the dog?


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

bite it back


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

it's not massive only like a lhasa apso, but that :censor: hurt! I dread to think any of the kids being bitten by it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> I was walking home from work (I've come home ill) and I walked past it in the street. I deserved that right? It usually can't get me cos of my ankle boots but it lunged and grabbed my calf. There was a child holding it on a lead (its rarely on a lead, it usually follows me up the street trying bite me) and then the woman came out and had the cheek to ask me what I had done to make it bite me. I've warned her more than once about it.


In that case police. It's illegal for a child to be in sole charge of a dog, so they're definitely breaking the law.

After all, it could have been a child!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

As above, police.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

righto, will go drs and call police when I get home. thanks guys


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Also I'm sure there were laws re children walking and a dangerous dog?


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

why did you walk past a dog that you know tries to bite you, especially one that is under the control of a child that may struggle to control it? why didn't you go on the other side of the street?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

YOGI BEAR said:


> why did you walk past a dog that you know tries to bite you, especially one that is under the control of a child that may struggle to control it? why didn't you go on the other side of the street?


well excuse me, why the hell should i have to cross the street because there is a dog there? I stupidly thought the child had it on a shorter lead, he was standing on the curb with the dog on the lead, i was walking by the wall as i knew it was nippy. It might have something to do with that i have come home from work as I am in AGONY already as I am ill and had other things on my mind!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

YOGI BEAR said:


> why did you walk past a dog that you know tries to bite you, especially one that is under the control of a child that may struggle to control it? why didn't you go on the other side of the street?


No one should have to cross the street to avoid a dog in public, what point are you trying to make exactly? if your here to defend and support breaking the law then leave the thread.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> No one should have to cross the street to avoid a dog in public, what point are you trying to make exactly? if your here to defend and support breaking the law then leave the thread.


Thank you! No one has to cross the street when I'm walking my two dogs!


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

bampoisongirl said:


> well excuse me, why the hell should i have to cross the street because there is a dog there? I stupidly thought the child had it on a shorter lead, he was standing on the curb with the dog on the lead, i was walking by the wall as i knew it was nippy. It might have something to do with that i have come home from work as I am in AGONY already as I am ill and had other things on my mind!


im not saying you are in the wrong but you could have avoided getting bitten by using some common sense and crossing the street


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

YOGI BEAR said:


> im not saying you are in the wrong but you could have avoided getting bitten by using some common sense and crossing the street


you think a child would have that much sense? or someone who didnt know the dog?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

The owners could have used some common sense and got an adult to walk the dog muzzled. Thanks to their stupidity they risk their dog being destroyed.

The OP has every right to walk as and where they wish and not have to worry about brain dead dog owners putting people at risk.

What if it had been someone else, a child maybe, unaware of the dogs aggressive nature? makes no difference whether she knew or not.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

x Sarah x said:


> No one should have to cross the street to avoid a dog in public, what point are you trying to make exactly? if your here to defend and support breaking the law then leave the thread.


i agree, the pointy i am trying to make was that she could have avoided getting bitten by using her common sense and if the dog had been aggressive before why didn't she report it? i am not supporting the dog owner in breaking the law

i am just saying this scenario could of been avoided with common sense


----------



## dax pup (Nov 1, 2011)

*dog bite*

you shouldn't have to cross the road to avoid the dog nore should it be left for a child to walk. report to the police. Also the size or type of dog should not matter.


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Again definatly the police, and no this isnt your fault! I CANNOT believe the owner would let the dog out with a child when you have already said the dog has tried to bite you on numerous occasions, so unresponsible its unbelievable, the fact she asked what you did to the dog says it all really.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

it would be a different scenario if someone did not know the dogs aggresive nature, you could have avoided it but chose not to


take this example you know a car is coming and you step out on the road, someone who doesn't know the car is coming steps out

you would have been able to avoid getting ran over, the other person would not have


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

As I have already said misjudged the length of the lead, al do pardon me for being human AMD making a miatake however ur comments are invalid it could've been anyone. I have spoken to the owner before and thought is give them a chance to try and improve the sofa behaviour, obviously another stupid mistake on my part?


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

bampoisongirl said:


> As I have already said misjudged the length of the lead, al do pardon me for being human AMD making a miatake however ur comments are invalid it could've been anyone. I have spoken to the owner before and thought is give them a chance to try and improve the sofa behaviour, obviously another stupid mistake on my part?


it could have been anyone but you had an advantage over the others of it not being you, you knew it was aggressive so you should of stayed away from it


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

YOGI BEAR said:


> it could have been anyone but you had an advantage over the others of it not being you, you knew it was aggressive so you should of stayed away from it


Same could be said of bampoisongirl, you know she's gone home sick and is now in agony, why are you still pushing it?


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Sorry aggressive dogs that bite should be destroyed and the owners prosecuted it doesn't matter where she was walking. A dog should be controlled by its owner not a child if they don't train the dog appropriately then they can't argue if the dog is destroyed after biting.

I have three dogs and if one bit anyone and meant it it would be destroyed.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

No point arguing over whats happened, im still on the fence, no you shouldnt have to cross the street to avoid a dog, but its clear after what happened this dog SHOULD be avoided if you know what its capable of. As already said, report to the police what has happened as well as previous communications with the dogs owners as this will show that they are aware the dog is a risk. 

Hope your feeling better soon Bampoisongirl, it must've been a shock. The only dog iv been bitten by was a 6 week old jack russel and that hurt like :censor::lol2: so i hate to think how much worse a bigger dog would feel.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love dogs,I own a labrador
Yesterday a girl of around 8 years old walked past us with a huskie type dog and it lunged at me and my dog,I lost my footing and hurt my arm and she didnt say anything or look sorry or anything,I am normally quite shy but I told her what I thought of her and she just carried on walking,she didnt care one bit,the dog was too big for her to walk and too much responsibility for the girl
I think there should be more rules for dog owners,why were her parents allowing her to walk the dog?
Anyway I hope that the OP is ok and yes it must be reported,it should be muzzled if it behaves that way
My jury service was a dog attack case and a dog should be in control in a public place,this dog was not


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

No way should anyone have to cross the street to avoid a dog. This is a neighbour, so if the kid was outside the house then what? Not go home to avoid the dog? The thing should be under control, I have a very big dog and am not afraid of small ones, I would have booted it one if it bit me, sorry small dog lovers, but there you go. :gasp:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

You should've kicked it in the face. You can take that to mean the dog or kid...:whistling2:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Police. If you go to hospital, the police will be notified any way. I was bitten by a pitbull whilst out walking my Dobermann a few years back, and the only reason I still have my kneecap is that my soft as poop Dobermann grabbed the Pit by the scruff of the neck and refused to let go - just stood there like a trembling lemon. Woman just clipped dog on the leash and walked off. Another dog walker came to my aid and ended up chasing the woman, who replied "Ain't my dog.." +rage+ It's vital to get tetanus jab and if it's broken the skin, antibiotics, as dog bites are extremely prone to infection. I ended up in A&E being X-rayed as my poor knee swelled up so large they thought I'd broken my kneecap! Max. dose of oral antibiotics later for 2 weeks and all I've got left now is a scar  I wish owners would keep their dogs on leashes or muzzled if they know they're 'iffy'


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Police. If you go to hospital, the police will be notified any way. I was bitten by a pitbull whilst out walking my Dobermann a few years back, and the only reason I still have my kneecap is that my soft as poop Dobermann grabbed the Pit by the scruff of the neck and refused to let go - just stood there like a trembling lemon. Woman just clipped dog on the leash and walked off. Another dog walker came to my aid and ended up chasing the woman, who replied "Ain't my dog.." +rage+ It's vital to get tetanus jab and if it's broken the skin, antibiotics, as dog bites are extremely prone to infection. I ended up in A&E being X-rayed as my poor knee swelled up so large they thought I'd broken my kneecap! Max. dose of oral antibiotics later for 2 weeks and all I've got left now is a scar  I wish owners would keep their dogs on leashes or muzzled if they know they're 'iffy'


Not always because i went to hospital after a friends springer spaniel bit me and it never got reported. However it wasnt the dogs fault we miscommunicated in some way.

All i can say is god arent some of you sympathetic. Is this what the forum is about now jumping on people who have been attacked by an animal.


----------



## dax pup (Nov 1, 2011)

As much as i hate this sort of thing i always think it's the owner that should pay for their disregard of others an not the poor dog who know's no better with his/her life.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

The police are coming in half an hour as I am filing an official complaint against the owners and their complete idiocy. 

Don't anyone dare tell me again that I was stupid to walk past a dog in the street, I have every god damn right to walk where the hell I want, nipping my ankles is one matter but I never thought it would lunge and latch onto my calf. I have said 3 times now that I thought the lead was shorter and I am already ill so I was trying to get home so I could go to the doctors, if you can't accept human error go stick your opinions where the sun doesn't shine because quite frankly I am not in the mood for them. 

It doesn't matter who the hell it bit, if it didn't bite me then no doubt it would've been somebody else, so it doesn't make a damn bit of difference if I knew it was nippy or not. And quite frankly I was surprised to see it on a lead! I have been followed by that bloody creature so many times as they just open the door to do whatever they're doing and then let it do what it wants. If it doesn't continue biting someone it's going to get hit by a car, and quite frankly the bloody owners never should have had the poor sod.

I am refusing to argue about whether I should have or should not have walked where I did, I simply asked for advice on what to do.

Thank you to those who did give advice and who were helpful.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> The police are coming in half an hour as I am filing an official complaint against the owners and their complete idiocy.
> 
> Don't anyone dare tell me again that I was stupid to walk past a dog in the street, I have every god damn right to walk where the hell I want, nipping my ankles is one matter but I never thought it would lunge and latch onto my calf. I have said 3 times now that I thought the lead was shorter and I am already ill so I was trying to get home so I could go to the doctors, if you can't accept human error go stick your opinions where the sun doesn't shine because quite frankly I am not in the mood for them.
> 
> ...


You have a right to walk down any street you wish. They were the ones in the wrong not you. If it got your calf it could of easily grabbed a childs arm. You are doing the right thing


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think especially if it is a nippy/aggressive dog, then you have done your other neighbours a favour by not crossing over and maybe think, as unfortunate that it is, Its lucky you got bit before a small child does. Now the situation can be investigated before it becomes another statistic. At least this may give the dog a chance if they feel it needs more control muzzle etc or rehoming Or it will bite again and it will be destroyed. Don't feel bad it needs to be done. Hope you feel better


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, the policeman has been, he was really really nice and helpful, he has dogs himself and knew all about them as well as working with the police dogs. He also knew how crap the RSPCA are, (one of the stories he told me made me cringe) and he has taken a statement and is going to speak to the owners telling them they must keep it on a lead at all times, and to also persuade them to have it muzzled when in public places. He also said if I see it off the lead or if there are further incidents then to report them so they can keep an eye on the situation. He said I could press for a prosecution in court but I said just to try talk to them first.

They are out now but he says he'll keep me updated when they have spoken to the owners.

All around seemingly good result. But I'm still ill with a sore blue leg. boo!


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

hope you are ok.

its such a shame when things like this happen. its usually the owners fault for not training the dog or having the correct lead etc. or they just dont care. people like that shouldnt have animals.

get better soon


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Thanks guys, the policeman has been, he was really really nice and helpful, he has dogs himself and knew all about them as well as working with the police dogs. He also knew how crap the RSPCA are, (one of the stories he told me made me cringe) and he has taken a statement and is going to speak to the owners telling them they must keep it on a lead at all times, and to also persuade them to have it muzzled when in public places. He also said if I see it off the lead or if there are further incidents then to report them so they can keep an eye on the situation. He said I could press for a prosecution in court but I said just to try talk to them first.
> 
> They are out now but he says he'll keep me updated when they have spoken to the owners.
> 
> All around seemingly good result. But I'm still ill with a sore blue leg. boo!




Sounds like a good outcome ,


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

Horrible situation for you, as you are now going to be in the neighbour from hell situation, with them hating you, when you have done nothing wrong

Good luck with it


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hahaha i've had worse neighbours!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Did you go to the doctors? Have photos been taken of any damage?

Just a note to those that say about tetanus the current situation that all NHS trusts *should* be following is that you have had the injections through your youth as you should have had as routine then you will in most situations no longer get further ones.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep went Drs and took photos, its a fetching shade of purple this morning


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> Yep went Drs and took photos, its a fetching shade of purple this morning


Lets see then :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

For you sadistic bunch

Just afterwards









This morning. I'm aware it looks like a smiley face lol


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch, the little sod got you a cracker :evil: Hope the neighbour heeds any warning they get from the police! Get well soon


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Only just seen this thread. Everyone's given you the same advice as i would do. Glad the police are doing something Bout it. For a lhasa that bite is bad, it obviously meant business. Absolutely shocking situation. Some people don't deserve dogs. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

bite looks like a smiley face


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesnt matter where it happened usually itll get taken off owner and out down!! Even if u provoke a dog and it attacks u its hard to say u didnt and again 9/10 theyll put it to sleep

Shame likes but i witnessed a dog maul my best m8 when i was younger and it was unreal! Same thing chased me months b4 hand so was a lucky escape considerin mess he was left in! 

Not a dogs nature as well it really isnt,seriously bad owners :censor:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

N a was bitten by a full grown shar pei at stays bottom of ma close last month! 

Fear of dogs so was not amused at all! Woman s******ed just ever so slightly n well......Lets just say her husband got dragged out the housed n bounced up n down my street!

Aint the dogs fault! Bad owners 99.9% of the time


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

YOGI BEAR said:


> bite looks like a smiley face


I thought it looked more like ghastly.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

According to the copper I spoke to they don't always take the dog and have it destroyed unless the victim goes for prosecution and pushes for that outcome, which I haven't. We agreed that the best course of action was to talk to the owners first, and make them aware that now it needs to be on a lead and muzzled at all times in public places.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed! In most cases the dog does get a second chance.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness,that does look like it really hurt and proves to others who were not sympathetic that you should have been taken seriously and that you did the right thing,I hope you are able to show the owners of the dog a photo,you should not have to put up with this badly behaved dog/owner:devil:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Doesnt matter where it happened usually itll get taken off owner and out down!! Even if u provoke a dog and it attacks u its hard to say u didnt and again 9/10 theyll put it to sleep
> 
> Shame likes but i witnessed a dog maul my best m8 when i was younger and it was unreal! Same thing chased me months b4 hand so was a lucky escape considerin mess he was left in!
> 
> Not a dogs nature as well it really isnt,seriously bad owners :censor:


I don't think it should have been put down I think what's happening is sufficient had it been a staff or something I bet it would have been destroyed tho ,


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

it's a shame so many people expect certain breeds to be put to sleep while other breeds deserve a second chance.

this wasnt a reply to the previous post btw, just had me thinking.

so many people say things like 'it was only a wee dog' or 'its only one of those fluffy lap dogs that bit him'

why does that make it ok??

Sorry... it's been a tough day lol i'm stop ranting.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't apologise - I think you're right!


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Lookout it's sneaked into your house and is about to eat the rest of your leg 


I'll admit it's likely your own dog saying hello but you never know.....that's my good deed for the day done  Hope it's not to painful.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think it should be the case that diffrent breeds are judged diffrently but think its sadly the case , any big dog or one considerd to be a dangerous breed would inflict much more damage had it biten somebody with that intent and would be seen as more danager to the public so think it would be reflected in the punishment , youve only got to look at a dogs bite force to see for example what damage a similar bite in the same situation would do for example my DDb or olde tyme I would have thought would not have been given the same second chance


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

geetarman said:


> image
> Lookout it's sneaked into your house and is about to eat the rest of your leg
> 
> 
> ...


Either that or she made it into a rug cowhide styley!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

A dog bite is a dog bite no matter what the breed & shouldn't be treated any differently because it's a fluffy lap dog, these breeds can do some damage too. Considering this dog has history of being aggressive then sorry i think it's best it's pts BEFORE it's next victim is a child :devil:. Personally it would of got a quick sharp size 5 up it's backside if it had come at me.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

geetarman said:


> image
> Lookout it's sneaked into your house and is about to eat the rest of your leg
> 
> 
> ...


Haha no that's my Daniel Spaniel, he wouldn't hurt a fly. Completely agree about the breeds though, if it was one of the crazy rotties up the road I'm sure it would've been put down on the spot. The thing that really concerned me today is that I gave a friendly staffy a really wide berth today as it was sniffing my legs, I don't want to feel like that around smaller dogs


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> Haha no that's my Daniel Spaniel, he wouldn't hurt a fly. Completely agree about the breeds though, if it was one of the crazy rotties up the road I'm sure it would've been put down on the spot. The thing that really concerned me today is that I gave a friendly staffy a really wide berth today as it was sniffing my legs, I don't want to feel like that around smaller dogs


In an aim to find out which dogs bite more often, rather than those that are reported due to the person bitten needing treatment, the bite records were taken from questionnaires of what breeds people with animal based jobs (ie vets, groomers, dog walkers but not those like pest control or farm maintainance where they have been bitten by their own dog) have been bitten by. It is topped by terriers (not including bull terriers they were in a separate section) close close second is collies types and then the toy breeds have a good high result too (possibly a little biased here as obviously they feature high for groomers, they are the most common group to visit groomers) 

...but in short, small breeds are EXACTLY the ones you should feel like that around. I genuinely believe smaller dogs seem to go though less options of what else they could do to stop a situation than most larger breeds do before they bite.


----------

